# Can DVD Player.app use Airplay to ATV2?



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's possible to stick a DVD in a mac and use Airplay to send the video over to an AppleTV 2?

Or do you have to rip the DVD into iTunes before you can watch it via Airplay?

Thanks!


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

Not possible. Would be a nice feature though. You'd have the rip the DVD first. Try Handbrake, HandBrake


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Mmm not sure if this works as I have not tried it

AirFlick turns Macintosh into an AirPlay data server

still learning all the AppleTV tricks


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

It seems like something they should have included from the start.  

I've been using Handbrake to rip some of my dvds, but I don't want to rip every last one of them 'just incase' I want to watch them through the apple tv.

The AirFlick looks promising but looks like it takes a lot of command-line hacking and fiddling to get it to work with a dvd.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Stephanie said:


> It seems like something they should have included from the start.


+1. Considering DVD and CD sharing is right in system preferences, and that the only people who would likely use the feature are the ones who own legitimate copies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

It's an encryption thing ... DVD are usually encrypted and Apple probably can't offer streams of them that are unencrypted legally ... that's a whole different ballgame than DVD sharing (which just passes along the actual DVD as a remote mount which keeps the encryption intact).


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

It's also a protocol thing. AirPlay works on http streaming - it doesn't send frame by frame over WiFi. It basically tells the remote device "I got some video and audio, come and get it" - the remote device has to have support for the format, and the format has to be suitable for streaming.

MPEG2 (DVD codec) is not suitable for streaming, and the AppleTV (and iPod, iPhone, etc.) don't have support for decoding of DVD. 

Also, what mgeutin mentioned about encryption.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Well drat and curses. It seemed like such a good idea. 

Your explanations though do make good sense. I suppose if I want to watch DVDs I'll just have to dig up a DVD player somewhere. I was hoping to not have to add another device -- and its associated cables and wires -- to my little tv setup.

Cheers!


----------

